# Amplificador PAM8304 de 3W barato y de calidad.



## robert29296 (Ago 4, 2016)

¡Hola todos!   Hace ya varios años que sigo este foro para consultar muchas dudas (aunque nunca he llegado a abrir un hilo) . Y creo que ha llegado la hora de yo aporte algo. Llevo tiempo queriendo hacer este tutorial, así que allá voy:



Este mini tutorial trata de construir un amplificador de sonido como los que se han puesto de moda en la actualidad, como los Xiaomi.



Pero a diferencia del Xiaomi la conexión se realizará alámbricamente. El chip encargado de realizar la amplificación es el PAM8304. Este poderoso chip se encarga de amplificar la señal procedente de un micrófono, un mp3, un móvil, etc. Además lleva una etapa de potencia de 3W por lo que es ideal para conectarlo directamente a un altavoz sin necesidad de más circuitos. En realidad es un amplificador de clase D. Recordad que estos amplificadores se basan en la conmutación para amplificar. Pero mejor de todo es que se puede obtener en módulo por ebay  y cuesta entre uno y tres euros. ¡La calidad es excelente!



Los materiales que necesitaremos serán los siguientes:

Altavoz de 4 Ohm y mínimo 3W (se puede usar uno de 8 Ohms pero perderemos calidad)
Módulo PAM8304
Puerto Jack Macho
Módulo convertidor Boost de 5V
Portapilas o batería Lipo
Interruptor  (opcional)
Dos Leds azules (opcional)
Resistencia de 100 Ohms
Módulo cargador Lipo (opcional)


Hay dos circuitos: uno muy básico, que es el siguiente:



Y otro básico pero mas divertido:



El resultado final es espectacular 



Aquí tenéis un vídeo que complementa a este tutorial (dura muy poco) donde pruebo el altavoz y muestro cómo construirlo ¡No tiene pérdida! ¡Échale un vistazo! 






¡Gracias a todos por estos años de ayuda! Me gustaría que me dijerais también que os ha parecido este tutorial, pues me sería de gran ayuda de cada a posteriores tutoriales. ¡Un cordial saludo!


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 6, 2016)

Por qué usas una sola salida si el integrado y esa placa son esteros?


----------



## robert29296 (Ago 6, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Por qué usas una sola salida si el integrado y esa placa son esteros?



Uso solo una salida porque por un lado la idea era usar un único altavoz. Por otro lado no he encontrado otro chip que tenga audio mono tan intuitivo de usar y barato. Este dilema me lo plantaba cuando lo empecé a construir. Pensaba que perdería calidad en el sonido. Sin embargo me sorprendió la primera vez que lo probé. Se escucha muy bien, tanto, que lo uso incluso cuando me voy a la ducha


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 16, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Recibí algunos de estos módulos y ahora es momento de armar la fuente de 5V. ¿Es suficiente 1 Ampere?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2019)

Va bien , si es estéreo agrandale el capacitor de salida porque es de 3 Watts , rendimiento del 90%


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 16, 2019)

Tengo a mano un LM2941 que va venir bien entonces para la fuente. 
Genial consejo DOSMETROS, gracias.


----------



## josco (Abr 21, 2019)

Estos modulos los uso para reemplazar los circuitos de salida de algunos bafles o bocinas chinas cuando no hay los originales. y hasta es mas economico que usar el original.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 21, 2019)

josco dijo:


> Estos modulos los uso para reemplazar los circuitos de salida de algunos bafles o bocinas



¿Y que tal el índice de fallas de éste módulo al emplearlo para eso?


----------



## josco (Abr 21, 2019)

No tengo una refencia o porcentaje de los que he reparado asi, todavia no han regresado otra vez a reparacion. pero si es una buena opcion cuando se encuentra el original. existe otro para 12 volts pam8610 tambien lo he usado y ha funcionado bien.


----------

